# Demo Day 2



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Well I know we are all going to come back here and talk about today's trenchless demo and before we make the other thread 1000 pages I figure I create another one that will make updates easier.

So here it is. I'm loading up tools I will see you guys there:thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to the pics and reports.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I just moved the vehicles to the block above us so we are good to go.

Mark


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen. Get me a swag bag!


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah I'm super jealous. I just couldn't spare the days and the flight time it would have taken for me to get there.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you John for putting this together and to all of those who attenuated. It was a great turn out.

Mark


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

cool demonstration of all the products John has to offer. His crew performed piercing, bursting and lining. 

Picote did some demo's with their equipment. Most interesting was their de-scaling of cast iron.

Free lunch and cold drinks. Plenty of parking.

Highlight was meeting members of this forum. Sierra2000, hillside, gear junkie, shootnplumber, Rick, Mark, and others im forgetting.

Ridgid had plenty of seesnake equipment for us to play with. Transmitter and location demo. 

Im sure more detailed reports will come in. Weather was hot, but shootnplumber was sharing his moonshine so I didn't really care.

Thanks guys for putting it all together for us. Good way to spend a Sunday.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Man oh man. It was great....way better then the Flow Expo for sure. Picote was there and showed of the maxi miller descaling some cast iron.......worked amazing. Even Rick couldn't say anything bad about it lol. 

CJPlumber(John) showed off the pneumatic mole demonstration.....I'll say this....his guys are very professional and I'd have no problem in letting them represent me on a jobsite. John also burst the sewer.....Happened so fast I barely had time to comprehend. You should've seen the mini lining demonstration......was short and to the point but really demonstrated how well his guys worked together.

Lunch was awesome. Some Peruvian restaurant catered it and it was really all you can eat. It was some kinda braised steak cut up with tomatoes and onions along with rice, fries and tortillas. 

Jeff the Ridgid rep had a great showing thanks to Rick bringing out the newest stuff. Even saw a new camera setup not released to the public yet....more to come on that one. Jeff also helped me to understand how to use a transmitter to energize my camera push rod to make tracing easier. It was something I knew existed but until I saw it in person, just couldn't comprehend very well. 

Meeting everyone was just straight awesome. It was so relaxed and you could talk to people and there was no awkwardness. Hillside, Shootn and me went over and got some beer and wings and hung out for a few more hours talking shop and really learning......learned tonight that a sectional isn't for everbody lol.

But seriously, I really had a great time and thanks to Mark for letting us use his house, to John for setting it up and all the vendors for going above and beyond.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hold the phone......there was moonshine?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Just got in...... Man I need to crawl outta my hole more often and open my eyes! Can't thank everyone enough, what a bad ass day it was messing with the most manly plumbing equipment available, questions asked and questions answered all around, thanks again everyone, mark for the hospitality, john.... Man you gotta lot of cool stuff, thanks again! Can't wait to work with you and your great team of guys,It was great to actually put a face to everyone, gear and shootn thank you for letting me pick the hell outta your guys head after hours and giving me info that has takin you a long time to figure out yourselves and sharing it so openly. It was great meeting EVERYONE today! we should try and do something annually or something


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

......


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

What I miss? I had too much hooch and its all a blur!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Is This gonna be an annual thing at the same place??


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> Hold the phone......there was moonshine?


no, just a little lie.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Is This gonna be an annual thing at the same place??


Not if the city can help it lol.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

wharfrat said:


> no, just a little lie.


Aww man.....see that's why I have trust issues.....playing with my emotions lol


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Aww man.....see that's why I have trust issues.....playing with my emotions lol


The only alcohol was what hillside and I were drinking at Buffalo Wild Wings, and Route 66 grille.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for putting this together John. I appreciate all the tips you shared on lining. Most guys won't tell you anything if you do the same thing they do.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

sierra2000 said:


> Thanks for putting this together John. I appreciate all the tips you shared on lining. Most guys won't tell you anything if you do the same thing they do.


Anytime sierra and after meeting all of you...
I Know you would all have done the same I did to help anyone learn something. I'm glad everyone was able to learn something new even if it was small.

The way I see it. I think we can do that much better by working together and helping each other. You guys know where to find me in the event of needing a recommendation or just a question you need an answer for. If I got the answer I'm here to help.

It wouldn't be a bad idea to get together more often and put tools to the test and really get honest opinions from plumbers on what tools work and the ones not to buy. You can't get this at any shows PHCC, PUMPER etc and that's bottom line. Should be by invitation and licensed numbers should be checked to make sure we got the right people. Testing on the field on actual job conditions doesn't compare to shiny on the shelf tools. No matter how good they tell you the tools are you can't never know until you test them and see them in action. Sometimes you buy some tools that are crap and it becomes wasted money...

We should have a local meet up group of Licensed plumbers only where we can privately talk business and equipment and not on a forum. This way there is no bs on what works and best methods and uses for certain tools. I know gear junkie has some stuff he found that works better than some of the stuff for sale...

I also need to give credit to Apex plumbing supply in North Hollywood they donated the pipe and parts and asked nothing in return they just wanted to help. Check them out if you are in the San Fernando valley area. Also Mark and his family for the hospitality and letting us take over his house. Also thanks to all those attending oh man what a great bunch of guys.:thumbsup:

All the tools and equipment you guys saw is what I use everyday. All the bursting pumps and moles are mine. The Picote heads next to the lining demo were all mine as well. I was going to do the Picote demo myself, but Tony from Picote offered to do it for us. He was in Dubai and flew over for us. We were on the phone at midnight quite often prior to this because of the difference in time zones. He normally travels all over the place for Picote. But I appreciate all the vendors that took the time for us. As you guys saw this stuff works. Anytime any of you want to come down to my shop and learn more about the bursting, lining and any of the stuff I do I will take you to a job. My doors are open:thumbsup:


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I'll have photos and some videos soon...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

That's a great idea you have there CJ and I'd be totally down for it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I am so sad that I couldn't make the trip. What a great opportunity to learn from some real pros.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

We can do it at my house next year????????


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Hillside said:


> We can do it at my house next year????????


I don't see why not. Got property we can use ?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Yup, of course that's only if mark doesn't want to host again, not trying to step on any toes, but if you guys need a place to do it everyone's welcome that you want to invite


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

He'll! You want property we can use! We can just host it ion the 1500 acres I run my horses on. You'd be able test the limit there with distance on all yur equipment. You could literally bore 1,000ft if you wanted


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Jeff, the Ridgid guy came back this morning to visit. We had a great visit with him but he said he left early on Sunday early because of the Code Enforcement guy who wanted to close us down. He said he had a great time meeting everyone.

Mark


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I think we should do it in Nebraska next time. Centrally located for everyone. 

I have 6 houses and 2 commercial properties we can experiment on. 

Of course that's centrally located in the middle of nowhere. Ha


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PPRI said:


> I think we should do it in Nebraska next time. Centrally located for everyone.
> 
> I have 6 houses and 2 commercial properties we can experiment on.
> 
> Of course that's centrally located in the middle of nowhere. Ha


Code enforcement trying to shut u down?? For what? And they work on Sundays for free??


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Code enforcement trying to shut u down?? For what? And they work on Sundays for free??



First we are not allowed to do any work on weekends which requires a permit. However, Building and Safety said if none of the neighbors complained not to worry about it. All of the neighbors were given a letter explaining what we were doing, an invite to watch and some baked goods. None of them complained and some attended.

The guy lives above me and was just driving home. Unfortunately, the caterer dropping off lunch blocked the street off and the guy could not get past them. When he was able to park his car he walked up to John and told him we did not have a production permit and every had to leave. For whatever reason he did not come looking for me. When he did tell me my ex-cop son said BS, it's only required for filming and we were not filming. We hurried things along but did not leave.

Mark


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> First we are not allowed to do any work on weekends which requires a permit. However, Building and Safety said if none of the neighbors complained not to worry about it. All of the neighbors were given a letter explaining what we were doing, an invite to watch and some baked goods. None of them complained and some attended.
> 
> The guy lives above me and was just driving home. Unfortunately, the caterer dropping off lunch blocked the street off and the guy could not get past them. When he was able to park his car he walked up to John and told him we did not have a production permit and every had to leave. For whatever reason he did not come looking for me. When he did tell me my ex-cop son said BS, it's only required for filming and we were not filming. We hurried things along but did not leave.
> 
> Mark


May the karma bites him in the ass by having his sewer collapssed and pay the full cost of the 'production' with multi permits.. lol


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow! That is crazy. How come people just cant get along. We were doing a 350 ft. Pipe burst today and had a few driveways blocked with the pipe. This guy flipped out on me and i just asked him, do you need a hug? Then 10 minutes later the cops were there.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Well you boys would love Nebraska then. We can blow the dust off the old dynamite pipe rammer. Heck we can work all dang night here and Sundays too.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Been a lil busy but as promised some photos. Some people don't like photos so faces have been blocked I got a few videos too enjoy! 

Click the link at the bottom for a small video. There was lots of stuff going on and I have a bunch of photos to upload and more video. But here is what I got for now.

IMG_2630 by cjtheplumber, on Flickr

IMG_2628 by cjtheplumber, on Flickr

IMG_2614 by cjtheplumber, on Flickr

IMG_2613 by cjtheplumber, on Flickr

IMG_2608 by cjtheplumber, on Flickr

IMG_2602 by cjtheplumber, on Flickr

Hope you guys like Metallica

https://flic.kr/p/rBozKE


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Just noticed the video is not all there. I'll put it on you tube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBwYmpUq6i8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Got my ridgid swag shipped to my house today from the event, thanks!!!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hillside said:


> Got my ridgid swag shipped to my house today from the event, thanks!!!


Whaaaat! What did u get? I didn't know they were takin Adresses!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

All kinds of goodies lol


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

F**k!


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

My goodie bag from Ridgid arrived today as well!

Someday a free hat will actually fit nicely.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

wharfrat said:


> My goodie bag from Ridgid arrived today as well!
> 
> Someday a free hat will actually fit nicely.


I was wondering what all that stuff was for. Pretty cool for Ridgid to send us a multicam hunting jacket. I'll save it for next year.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Whaaaat! What did u get? I didn't know they were takin Adresses!


Dude!!! The Ridgid rep had a clipboard going around. You didn't see it? You can have my polo shirt but it's a 2X


----------

